# Nut drivers



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Both, hollow shaft. Get stubby sizes too. I use sockets way more than nut drivers


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

YYCApprentice said:


> IWhich would you recommend 3" or 6" shafts.


 
I would go with the longer ones.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

I carry a 1/4" ratchet, a standard depth and deep socket for 1/4" through 1/2", and a few extensions. I also keep a 1/4" socket driver for when I need a "nut driver". Works great for almost any situation.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

butcher733 said:


> I carry a 1/4" ratchet, a standard depth and deep socket for 1/4" through 1/2", and a few extensions. I also keep a 1/4" socket driver for when I need a "nut driver". Works great for almost any situation.


i got myself a set of the "through socket" for working with threaded rod and extra long studs. probably one of my better purchases


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Get the Wera's!:thumbup:


----------



## YYCApprentice (Oct 31, 2012)

wendon said:


> Get the Wera's!:thumbup:


Wera's are the biggest pain in the ass to get in Canada.


----------



## YYCApprentice (Oct 31, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> Both, hollow shaft. Get stubby sizes too. I use sockets way more than nut drivers


I have a socket set. I haven't brought it to work yet. I'll see how far I can go with that and adjust and buy what I'm lacking. 

I would think sockets are just as good.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

YYCApprentice said:


> I'm in industrial and am looking to buy my nutdrivers.
> 
> Which would you recommend 3" or 6" shafts.
> 
> Thanks,


Both.:thumbup:


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

YYCApprentice said:


> I have a socket set. I haven't brought it to work yet. I'll see how far I can go with that and adjust and buy what I'm lacking.
> 
> I would think sockets are just as good.


with nut drivers you can tighten both bolts and nuts. sockets are only good for bolts, and usually wont work for nuts unless you have deep sockets. They are good for applying a lot of torque but they are heavy to carry around and not the best choice for strut straps or ground screws.

I just have a 6" set of hollow kleins.


----------



## YYCApprentice (Oct 31, 2012)

uconduit said:


> with nut drivers you can tighten both bolts and nuts. sockets are only good for bolts, and usually wont work for nuts unless you have deep sockets. They are good for applying a lot of torque but they are heavy to carry around and not the best choice for strut straps or ground screws.
> 
> I just have a 6" set of hollow kleins.


Great!

This is the answer I was looking for!

(no disrespect to all the other great replies)


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

YYCApprentice said:


> Wera's are the biggest pain in the ass to get in Canada.


That's discrimination!!!!:laughing::laughing: I always order mine online.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

The best nut driver set I ever bought was the Craftsman Industrial set. 
They had it on the store shelf by mistake. 

It's a complete set with a triangular handle, hollow shaft and was made to except a wrench on the shaft for extra torque to pop nuts.

They lasted 20 years before I replaced them. They are a tough set. But you have to order them thru their industrial catalog. Not thru Grainger or a seats store. 

When my Klien drivers break I'll start using my old craftsman set again.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Awg-Dawg said:


> I would go with the longer ones.


ditto


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Wirenuting said:


> The best nut driver set I ever bought was the Craftsman Industrial set.
> They had it on the store shelf by mistake.
> 
> It's a complete set with a triangular handle, hollow shaft and was made to except a wrench on the shaft for extra torque to pop nuts.
> ...


Yeah I knew someone who was nuts over those craftsman nut-drivers and hated my kleins. Also, you may run into some old-timers who call nut-drivers "spin-tights". so if you hear that term now you know what it means


----------



## Ontariojer (May 19, 2011)

YYCApprentice said:


> Wera's are the biggest pain in the ass to get in Canada.


Chads toolbox


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Ontariojer said:


> Chads toolbox


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> The best nut driver set I ever bought was the Craftsman Industrial set.
> They had it on the store shelf by mistake.
> 
> It's a complete set with a triangular handle, hollow shaft and was made to except a wrench on the shaft for extra torque to pop nuts.
> ............


I still have a set (of 8) of those. But I have 'em here at the house for DIY stuff.


----------



## mikestew (Apr 18, 2011)

I actually really like the Greenlee nutdrivers as the handles are thicker than the klein cushion grips. This is probably the only Greenlee handtool that I REALLY like.


----------



## Nick0danger (Aug 19, 2012)

wait for canadian tire to have there sale on flex head speed wrenchs, worth every penny in industrial.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I have both, and stubbies. Use the 3" ones the most, they ride in my tool bag along with some gearwrenches. I can do a heck of a lot of damage with that combo :laughing:

The long and stubby drivers and probably a hundred something pounds of sockets and wrenches hang out in the truck and I grab what I need for the particular job or machine I'm working on.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

YYCApprentice said:


> Wera's are the biggest pain in the ass to get in Canada.


You don't have the Internet in Canada?


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Anyone have a picture of these Craftsman industrial nutdrivers?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jeffmoss26 said:


> Anyone have a picture of these Craftsman industrial nutdrivers?


The ones I have were discontinued years ago.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Can you take a picture? I am curious!


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

6" kleins, also tape the shaft the color of the driver, yellow 5/16" and so on cuz the paint on the end will wear off!

I also taped my sockets and wrenches the same color code!

Easy to find in a klein bag, only bugger is 1/2 and 1/4 are both red!


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh yeah I had one of those triangular handled nutdrivers but I traded it to a buddy.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

480sparky said:


> The ones I have were discontinued years ago.


 
I keep the same ratchet wrenchs in my tool bag.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

YYCApprentice said:


> Wera's are the biggest pain in the ass to get in Canada.
> 
> 
> btharmy said:
> ...


Many online retailers won't ship to Canada or if they do, they charge more to ship than the item is costs to purchase.

For instance, the difference between Amazon.com and Amazon.ca is night and day. I order from .com and ship it to the border and go pick the stuff up myself. Amazon.com won't ship to Canada and the .ca basically has books and kitchen utensils.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

wendon said:


> Get the Wera's!:thumbup:


Years ago, I always bought Xcelite. They were sold mainly at electronics suppliers.
Coopertools took them over. When I see them at garage sales, I generally buy them. :whistling2:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I still have a set (of 8) of those. But I have 'em here at the house for DIY stuff.


What?
You are a DIY'er???? 

I like them because you can break things free real easy. Them things are great.


----------



## KDC (Oct 19, 2012)

mikestew said:


> I actually really like the Greenlee nutdrivers as the handles are thicker than the klein cushion grips. This is probably the only Greenlee handtool that I REALLY like.


At work we've got a few folks with the greenlee nut drivers, and other than the colour of the plastic, they seem to be identical to the propoint ones that princess auto sells now. 

I have to admit, their propoint line looks like either they're getting parts off the same lines as some of the bigger brands, or the manufacturer really likes making knock offs.


----------



## KGN742003 (Apr 23, 2012)

I use the long ones and count on someone else to have the shortys if I need them. Having magnetic tip 5/16 and 3/8 is priceless imo. I have broken 9/16 and 1/2'' by twisting to hard(Klein), something to keep in mind.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> What?
> You are a DIY'er???? ..........


Eff yes!

Plumbers, roofers, tin-knockers, bricklayers, trim carpenters, sheetrockers, lawn mowers, cooks, maids, laundresses, mechanics..... all get on their respective forums a bitch about SOBs like me.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Never ever seen a nutdriver on a site here, just not the way we roll I suppose. I can see them being handy as Ill sometimes put a socket in the spinner handle that comes with the set.


----------



## BBS (Aug 19, 2009)

KMS Tools carries Wera in Canada. 
They list the Wera nut drivers online and they just opened a store in Calgary.
6311 Centre Street S

Haven't used them myself. Looked at a few Wera screwdrivers and was put off by the funky handle. Does it work better than it looks?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

It's pretty rare that I need a stubby nut driver. I bought them for one specific task, but when my tools walked I never replaced them because I never saw the need. But I carry small ratcheting wrenches with me everywhere.

I've got 6" nut drivers, but they're sort of the same, it's an odd task I need them for. 3" is my all-purpose.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Eff yes!
> 
> Plumbers, roofers, tin-knockers, bricklayers, trim carpenters, sheetrockers, lawn mowers, cooks, maids, laundresses, mechanics..... all get on their respective forums a bitch about SOBs like me.


Man, I'm in good company.. I see you left painters out. They don't like me.. I only pay 1/2 what they want.. Something to do with cheating me out of a second coat and being caught.. Same as the windshield repair guy... Security cams are great...


----------



## YYCApprentice (Oct 31, 2012)

btharmy said:


> You don't have the Internet in Canada?


The shipping costs make it not worth it


----------



## YYCApprentice (Oct 31, 2012)

BBS said:


> KMS Tools carries Wera in Canada.
> They list the Wera nut drivers online and they just opened a store in Calgary.
> 6311 Centre Street S
> 
> Haven't used them myself. Looked at a few Wera screwdrivers and was put off by the funky handle. Does it work better than it looks?


YES!

Thanks!


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

BBS said:


> KMS Tools carries Wera in Canada.
> They list the Wera nut drivers online and they just opened a store in Calgary.
> 6311 Centre Street S
> 
> Haven't used them myself. Looked at a few Wera screwdrivers and was put off by the funky handle. Does it work better than it looks?


Thanks I am going to check that place out myself.

I've been using Wera insulated drivers for 3 years and they live up to the hype. The tips on the screwdrivers really last. I also have 1/4, 5/16 and 3/8 nutdrivers by them, but plan to add a few more. A lot of guys ask me about them. The handles are very comfortable, are designed to allow you to apply more torque with less effort, and there is a hexagonal section at the bottom of the handle which is there to prevent the screwdriver from rolling away when you put it down. 

All in all considering the price is about the same as Klein or Ideal I think you are getting a much better and more durable product.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Thanks I am going to check that place out myself.
> 
> I've been using Wera insulated drivers for 3 years and they live up to the hype. The tips on the screwdrivers really last. I also have 1/4, 5/16 and 3/8 nutdrivers by them, but plan to add a few more. A lot of guys ask me about them. The handles are very comfortable, are designed to allow you to apply more torque with less effort, and there is a hexagonal section at the bottom of the handle which is there to prevent the screwdriver from rolling away when you put it down.
> 
> All in all considering the price is about the same as Klein or Ideal I think you are getting a much better and more durable product.


I agree totally. I used to use all Kleins but since switching would never go back. The tips on the screwdrivers are much stronger and once you get used to the handles, they rock! I just got a set of the nut drivers and am impressed.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I use Klein myself. I also have some Craftsman at home but do not use them much. 
Some of the Sears stores only stock the sets now, so if you need a new nutdriver for warranty, they send you one from who knows where.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

uconduit said:


> Yeah I knew someone who was nuts over those craftsman nut-drivers and hated my kleins. Also, you may run into some old-timers who call nut-drivers "spin-tights". so if you hear that term now you know what it means


 The guy that ran a TV shop, that I hung around as a kid, used that term.
I remember seeing an ad in Popular Mechanics, with that name. Don't remember the firm, but the name was copy-righted. The originals had wooden handles.


----------



## YYCApprentice (Oct 31, 2012)

BBS said:


> KMS Tools carries Wera in Canada.
> They list the Wera nut drivers online and they just opened a store in Calgary.
> 6311 Centre Street S
> 
> Haven't used them myself. Looked at a few Wera screwdrivers and was put off by the funky handle. Does it work better than it looks?



I just hit up KMS and bought a 7 piece set of the Wera nut drivers. 

Awesome. They feel great, and are much lighter than the Klein and being German, I know they'll last. 

Thanks for the tip. 

They're all 3" btw. No 6"


----------



## Scaryone (Oct 30, 2012)

I still call em Spin Tights. Does that make me old? Maybe it is regional? lol


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't really care for the rubber handles.

Wright Tools.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Funny timing, I got back from vacation to discover I'd won a set of spin-tights in the Christmas raffle while I was away.








I guess one set will be a bench set, one set will be a bag set, and the rest will be spares. :blink:


----------



## YYCApprentice (Oct 31, 2012)

Scaryone said:


> I still call em Spin Tights. Does that make me old? Maybe it is regional? lol


 I'll start calling them spin tights just for you. 

It'll be a fun day on Wednesday. 

Il try and take pics of them blank stares as i show them to the guys.


----------



## BBS (Aug 19, 2009)

Went out and got the Wera spin tight set yesterday. Used them today.

I think I'll buy Wera screwdrivers as my Kleins need replacing. Happy so far.


----------



## ElectricBrent (Jan 1, 2013)

To save on shipping cost, Sears.ca sells Wera drivers and other products on their website which can be ordered for pick up from stores for free (at least I can from a local sears pick up location) or to your house for less shipping then orders from the states.

http://www.sears.ca/catalog/wera/100001811


----------



## Dr. Evil (Aug 24, 2012)

ElectricBrent said:


> To save on shipping cost, Sears.ca sells Wera drivers and other products on their website which can be ordered for pick up from stores for free (at least I can from a local sears pick up location) or to your house for less shipping then orders from the states.
> 
> http://www.sears.ca/catalog/wera/100001811


Nice thanks for posting that ! (although I havent checked the prices.....)


----------



## Budman121 (Sep 15, 2011)

Been using the Craftsman's for years, liked the color coded cushion grips rather than just a dab of color paint, on the top of grip which wears off quickly, as well as the size marking.


----------



## Budman121 (Sep 15, 2011)

Previous post was referring to the Craftsman's nut drivers.


----------



## ElectricBrent (Jan 1, 2013)

Dr. Evil said:


> Nice thanks for posting that ! (although I havent checked the prices.....)


I don't know if you've got one in your area, but I just found out that Lee Valley Tools recently started carrying some Wera stuff.

http://www.leevalley.com/en/Wood/page.aspx?cat=1,43411&p=70372

thats a link to the screwdrivers but if you do a search they also have ratchets and other miscellaneous tools


----------



## Dr. Evil (Aug 24, 2012)

Yup weve got one right here in edmonton


----------



## Dave L (Jul 6, 2011)

ElectricBrent said:


> I don't know if you've got one in your area, but I just found out that Lee Valley Tools recently started carrying some Wera stuff.
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/en/Wood/page.aspx?cat=1,43411&p=70372
> 
> thats a link to the screwdrivers but if you do a search they also have ratchets and other miscellaneous tools


6.5km from where I work - lets just see if I can make it to Friday before stopping in for something:whistling2:


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

There's no such thing as having just one set of nut drivers.

Sure, you can start with the 'standard' ones, the ones with hollow shafts about 4" long. You might even start with just the few you use all the time: 5/16, then 1/4, then 11/32 and 3/8, then 1/2 and 7/16. You'll get by for awhile.

Then you'll find you really need some with long shafts.

Recessed cans will have you wanting 1/4 and 5/16 in 'stubby' style.

Finally, you'll find you need a set with magnets in the tip, to hold hardware as you get it stated.

The Craftsman pic reminds me: get a brand whose handles feel very different from your screwdriver handles. That way, you can grab the right tool out of your back pocket every time.

For me, it's:
AT&G (ergo) handles for Phillips
Rubber handles for slotted
Hex handles for nut drivers
Square handles for Robertsons.


----------



## Budman121 (Sep 15, 2011)

Everyone raves about Werea screwdrivers, do they offer shafts length of 6'' or 8'', for I have used the Klein versions for years, and would like not to give up the long shafts that I have grown a custom too.


----------



## Dave L (Jul 6, 2011)

I tried to copy/ paste from their website but it didnt work - go on their website and I am sure they will have what you need :thumbsup: Just as an example #2 Philips - Shaft length of 100mm, 150, 200 and 300mm

http://www-us.wera.de/catalog_us.ht..._screwdrivers_kraftform_plus__series_300.html"


----------



## samc (Oct 19, 2013)

Anyone have actual pics of the wera ones? I'm starting to need a set for work and I don't like the klein ones (which my coworkers use). Their linesmen are nice but I'm not a big Klein fanboy.


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## BBS (Aug 19, 2009)

samc said:


> Anyone have actual pics of the wera ones? I'm starting to need a set for work and I don't like the klein ones (which my coworkers use). Their linesmen are nice but I'm not a big Klein fanboy.


I have a pair at work. If there was something specific you wanted to see on them I can get a photo tomorrow.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

I thought this was gonna be a b4t thread about people driving while texting and talking....not as entertaining but nut drivers are cool.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

YYCApprentice said:


> Wera's are the biggest pain in the ass to get in Canada.


Everything is a pain in the ass to get here, so annoying.


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

cdnelectrician said:


> Everything is a pain in the ass to get here, so annoying.


Yep, it's always a gamble weather HD or the wholesalers is going to have the item I want.


----------



## BBS (Aug 19, 2009)

Between KMS Tools and Lee Valley we're pretty well set for buying Wera on the western half of Canada.
Don't think I've seen anyone else selling the brand.


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

BBS said:


> Between KMS Tools and Lee Valley we're pretty well set for buying Wera on the western half of Canada.
> Don't think I've seen anyone else selling the brand.


On the rare occasion I see them at EECOL as well. I'm tempted to pick up their insulated drivers.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Id go Wiha or Felo over wera drivers.


----------



## robertjhall1 (Aug 30, 2013)

*Wera nut drivers*

I saw this touched on a bit earlier in the thread, but does Wera make the nut drivers with the 6" shaft? I did not see them at chadstoolbox or on their website, perhaps I am missing something. 

I believe I will be making the change to their screwdrivers, over Klein (I currently am using greenlee), but unless they have the 6" shaft on the nut drivers I will continue with the cushion grip Kleins.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

robertjhall1 said:


> I saw this touched on a bit earlier in the thread, but does Wera make the nut drivers with the 6" shaft? I did not see them at chadstoolbox or on their website, perhaps I am missing something.
> 
> I believe I will be making the change to their screwdrivers, over Klein (I currently am using greenlee), but unless they have the 6" shaft on the nut drivers I will continue with the cushion grip Kleins.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


No but Wiha does.
http://www.grainger.com/product/WIHA-Insulated-Nut-Driver-Set-26X273 :thumbsup:


----------



## samc (Oct 19, 2013)

Anyone own the milwaukee ones? I noticed it doesn't have a 3/16" but it does have a 9/16". Not sure which I would use more often but looking for opinions. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauke...RCH=RV-_-RV_gm_pip_rr-2-_-NA-_-204456640-_-N#


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

YYCApprentice said:


> I'm in industrial and am looking to buy my nutdrivers.
> 
> Which would you recommend 3" or 6" shafts.
> 
> Thanks,


6" shaft. Nothing to be ashamed about,


----------



## robertjhall1 (Aug 30, 2013)

That_Dude said:


> No but Wiha does.
> http://www.grainger.com/product/WIHA-Insulated-Nut-Driver-Set-26X273 :thumbsup:


I appreciate it, thanks. But I believe those in particular are out of my price range.


----------



## panelbuilder (Jul 12, 2013)

YYCApprentice said:


> Wera's are the biggest pain in the ass to get in Canada.


Do you live near a Lee Valley Hardware?


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

They have the internet in Canada, you can buy anything.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

panelbuilder said:


> Do you live near a Lee Valley Hardware?


They sell Wera there? I've never bothered to go inside.


----------



## panelbuilder (Jul 12, 2013)

jza said:


> They sell Wera there? I've never bothered to go inside.


You need to check it out. Very cool store! They carry individual drivers (5$) or a set with 2 slots, 2 Phillips, 2 robs and a rack for 32 $ (amazon is 45).

They also have the insulated drivers and their socket sets.

Nice stuff !


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

panelbuilder said:


> You need to check it out. Very cool store! They carry individual drivers (5$) or a set with 2 slots, 2 Phillips, 2 robs and a rack for 32 $ (amazon is 45).
> 
> They also have the insulated drivers and their socket sets.
> 
> Nice stuff !


Lee Valley? Yeah, I wander around ours for an hour or two once in a while. Lots of neat stuff.


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

4SQUARE said:


> I thought this was gonna be a b4t thread about people driving while texting and talking....not as entertaining but nut drivers are cool.


You forgot pagers.


----------



## 98ssuck (Oct 19, 2012)

Do you really want to carry a bunch of nutdrivers around? Must people have a 10 or 11 in 1 that do the common small sizes. I found a 1/4 drive socket set will take up alot lessspace especially if you deal with both metric and sae fasteners.
3/16 to 5/8, 4mm to 14mm, ratchet, universal joint, 6" and 3" extensions all in a metal box that is 8"x3"x1"


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Dont use nutdrivers myself, thought about getting some but cant justify the bulk.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

mikestew said:


> I actually really like the Greenlee nutdrivers as the handles are thicker than the klein cushion grips. This is probably the only Greenlee handtool that I REALLY like.


the greenlee 10 in 1 is better than klein also


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm another person who doesn't have nutdrivers instead using a 1/4" nut driver handle (this propoint adjustable length model) plus a set of sockets and a set of ratchet wrenches (Mastercraft). 



BBS said:


> Haven't used them myself. Looked at a few Wera screwdrivers and was put off by the funky handle. Does it work better than it looks?


The Wera screwdrivers are great; best thing for Weidmüller terminal screws.


----------



## wsg (Feb 22, 2014)

I use nut drivers daily. I have the 7 piece 6" hollow shaft magnetic tip set from Klein. (product code 647M) They ran me about $90. Great investment. 

http://www.kleintools.com/catalog/n...e-magnetic-tip-nut-driver-set-6-hollow-shafts


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

wsg said:


> I use nut drivers daily. I have the 7 piece 6" hollow shaft magnetic tip set from Klein. (product code 647M) They ran me about $90. Great investment.
> 
> http://www.kleintools.com/catalog/n...e-magnetic-tip-nut-driver-set-6-hollow-shafts



I have this set and use them a lot. I also agree with the Amish Electrician that you really do need more than one type. Hollow shafts are great for appliance work where you may have burner brackets with inch and a half long studs to run a nut up or down on or a deep set fastener needing a longer length to reach through the font of the controls area to get to a bracket. This is commercial appliances I am speaking about. Same thing with motor control panels. The number one deal killer to me with using a socket set, even with a driver like handle, is the fact that you are limited by the depth of the socket. Sure, you can use deep depth sockets but the weight is getting up there for a full set of both short and long sockets. In fact I would say it is likely heavier than a set of six inch separate nut drivers. Differing types of devices demand different tools. Sometimes on the same job or service call. No pat answers as to style but I do like my old Klein cushion grips. Would be more than willing to try Wiha and Wera though. Love those ergo handles. BTW, one thing to keep in mind. The magnetic tip nut drivers are a life saver when you are in a tight spot and need to remove or install a fastener you think may drop into hard to reach area. However, they also limit through the hole shaft depth a bit. I would buy hollow shaft sets and add the mag tip ones as needed for your most common size.


----------

